# Change home address?



## KCI (Dec 6, 2009)

I recently moved and I'm wondering if there is any place or reason to give TUG my home address.  My email address remains the same.  I can't find anywhere to change a home address.  Thanks.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 6, 2009)

I certainly don't recall having to provide my home details when signing up to TUG.  I can't see any reason any web forum would require that information.


----------



## KCI (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess I feel the same but how do they notify us when our dues are coming due?  By email?  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2009)

TUG doesn't send our mailings - as long as your email address is correct, you will be fine.  

If you want to change your location in your user profile, just click on User CP in the blue bar at the top of the page.  Remember that your "location" is visible below your name when you post, so most people only put their general area, like region or state.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 6, 2009)

Your *BBS profile* contains an optional field for Location.  

If you need to update the personal information in your *TUG membership record,* fill out and submit this online form: http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/email.html

Although some of the personal information is optional, it can really come in handy when you need help with your account and have lost track of your login name.  Without some information in your account that is unique to you, we may not be able to determine which account is yours.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2009)

In regards to your membership, your physical address is not required for anything TUG related...as we do not send out physical mail.

If you wish to udpate any of your personal information for your tug membership...you can do so here.



http://timeshare-users-group.com/email.html


----------

